# Wheel Torque Settings



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

Hi, have just fitted new front tyres on my Autocruise Augusta, size 225/75R16 121 R. Can anyone advise what the correct torque settings for the wheel nuts should be please.

Thanks
Johns


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi
The handbook says , helpfully, consult a Peugeot dealer! I suggest asking your local tyre depot


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Just found this site which might give the answer, but refers to size as 205/75R16 as opposed to 225/75R16 which are fitted to my Augusta. Other than that it looks correct re PSI's.

http://www.puretyre.co.uk/tyre-information/tyre-pressures/peugeot-tyres/

Keith


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

180nm


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

FT


----------



## tuner (Aug 18, 2013)

2 grunts and a groan I was always taught


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Are the wheels steel or alloy, I seem to remember from somewhere the each has a different torque setting and tyre size does not matter.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A mechanic told me that the torque is dictated by the thread size not whether the wheel is steel or alloy.
I am not qualified to support that but the figure I gave is for steel.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jean-Luc said:


> Are the wheels steel or alloy, I seem to remember from somewhere the each has a different torque setting and tyre size does not matter.


I was going to post the same re steel and alloy.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

When manufacturers supply you with a wheel wrench then, believe it or not, they have designed it to be long enough to provide the correct amount of torque when used by an average person by hand.(no lubricants and no feet)

The same goes for good spanners and screwdriver. Not totally accurate but in the absence of a torque wrench usually near enough.

My Dad told me that and the REME told him.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> When manufacturers supply you with a wheel wrench then, believe it or not, they have designed it to be long enough to provide the correct amount of torque when used by an average person by hand.(no lubricants and no feet)
> quote]
> 
> That is fine for torqueing up, but they are always inadequate for undoing nuts that have been torqued with the tyre fitter's pneumatic gizzmo.
> ...


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the REME advice for that situation would be to shoot the Fitter.


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

Its gonna be at the least 160 newts, but please check for your own safety, your local tyre fitters should be able to assist here :thumbright:


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Just checked the AL-KO amc handbook and they recommend:
160 Nm for 15" steel wheels 
and 180 Nm for 16" steel wheels.

See http://www.al-ko.co.uk/edit/files/handbooks/amc-handbook.pdf page 14.

This confirms the advice given by Techno100 for 16" steel wheels.

180 Nm is 133 lbs ft in old money. My old torque wrench only goes up to 110 lbs ft, so guess I'd better buy a new one!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My guide would be as tight as possible using the supplied wheel brace. 

There is no way on the face of the planet you will be able to tighten the wheel nuts manually (without a HUGE extension bar) enough to damage/snap them.

As has been said before, " FT" :roll:


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to be so ignorant but what does "FT" mean?

The only FT I've heard of is the Financial Times - perhaps I've just led a sheltered life !!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As for the REME comments above, I suspect that the vehicles supplied to the Armed Forces may have specified a stronger bit of kit to tighten/release wheel bolts manually - as there are not many compressors on a desert sand dune :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

FT =

F***ing Tight :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> As for the REME comments above, I suspect that the vehicles supplied to the Armed Forces may have specified a stronger bit of kit to tighten/release wheel bolts manually - as there are not many compressors on a desert sand dune :wink:
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

No, the REME were just traditionally trained Engineers who applied the spanner length rule and screw driver handle diameter rule to all aspects of their repair work.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Please make sure when having wheels / tyres replaced Impact wrenches are not used to re-fit. 
OK for removal but a big NO NO for replacement. Run down to a low setting and final torque with a Torque Wrench or a Torque Controlled power tool only. (much too expensive for tyre fitters). 
If DIY do NOT use "coppaslip" or similar on the bolts.

Used to be my job supplying such kit to the Motor and Aerospace Industries. Also lectured on "Tightening Technique" , O so many years ago


----------

